# *New* Amare Stoudemire Commercial



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Found this new Amare commercial.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TIpJpUNLmXA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TIpJpUNLmXA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

What happened on 1/25/07?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

nice nipple


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> What happened on 1/25/07?


thats wut im sayin


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> What happened on 1/25/07?





His new shoe was released. I think it's called something Air Force.


I believe that's what the commercial is for.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> His new shoe was released. I think it's called something Air Force.
> 
> 
> I believe that's what the commercial is for.


Yeah I think thats it. Why wouldn't they at least mention the shoes in the commercial though? I've seen that alot these days. The past year or so I remember commercials like 90% of the time only by its content, and not by the product. They advertise so blatantly in movies (and in NBA 2K7, which says Toyota or whatever every chance it gets), so why not more in commercials?

Which by the way, Super Bowl commercials sucked this year. D- or F+. Only Budweiser came to the plate...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That snickers commericial was pretty damn funny lol.


Did the Matrix's shoes that he wore last yr come out this yr? I heard someone mentioned they would. I need to check that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Though, I do like the black version of what I found, I guess, those aren't the ones I mentioned above since the ones I found don't come in orange. Anyone know of Matrix' shoes in orange, last yr or 2?


----------

